# Competition BF?



## musclepump (Mar 7, 2005)

What's the ideal BF to compete at? Obviously low is good, but there's got to be a limit to keep looking healthy.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 7, 2005)

6% or less is usually ideal for bbing.


----------



## dakota (Mar 20, 2005)

im at 5% bf w/ 7  weeks till comp., but i want less!!! still need to lose 14 lbs for my class.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 27, 2005)

how bout some pics


----------



## musclepump (Mar 28, 2005)

5% with 14 more pounds to lose? I think your readings are wrong.


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 28, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> 5% with 14 more pounds to lose? I think your readings are wrong.


umm YA! How the heck can that be?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 28, 2005)

*lol*



			
				musclepump said:
			
		

> 5% with 14 more pounds to lose? I think your readings are wrong.




that is why i said lets see pics, this guy is bullshiting us, why do people do that, they think we will admire them over the internet and he doesnt even have pics....??? stupid..


----------



## dakota (Apr 2, 2005)

oh sorry, im bullshiting because i dont have pics. wtf! im already in comp shape, im just trying to get to lightweight class. but im prolly lying about that too. talk about stupid...im now at 164 w/ 5 weeks left. come to the Canton Open and see


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2005)

dakota said:
			
		

> oh sorry, im bullshiting because i dont have pics. wtf! im already in comp shape, im just trying to get to lightweight class. but im prolly lying about that too. talk about stupid...im now at 164 w/ 5 weeks left. come to the Canton Open and see




I understood what you meant.

Curious, why are you trying to get down to a lower class?  If you are at 5% why not hang on.  You are jsut going to catabolize a whole bunch of muscle to get down 14 more pounds.


----------



## Dante (Apr 2, 2005)

i can vouch for dakota..he is deff under 7,he was looked big and cut at 170lbs..i think he'll have to loose some muscle to get to 154, but even at that he'll blow everyone away at that weight


----------



## dakota (Apr 2, 2005)

p-funk. i didnt feel like i was big enough to win that class. im not sure if im still going to do it, unless im close enough to the weight, then why not...i just want to be crazy looking!


----------



## dakota (Apr 2, 2005)

oh ya, and w/ 5 weeks @ 2 lbs a week, then 4 lbs of water, not to bad is it.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2005)

dakota said:
			
		

> oh ya, and w/ 5 weeks @ 2 lbs a week, then 4 lbs of water, not to bad is it.




you should be able to loose more than 2lbs of water.  last year i dropped like 8-10lbs.


----------



## dakota (Apr 2, 2005)

no, im saying 2 pounds of fat a week, then last little bit will be water


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2005)

dakota said:
			
		

> no, im saying 2 pounds of fat a week, then last little bit will be water




oh cool.  Well, good luck to you.  I grew up in cleveland, OH.  Lyndhurst actually.  Hopefully you will have some cool pics for us.


----------



## dakota (Apr 6, 2005)

working on those pics. i just went to panama for spring break, little set back, hopefully have some next week, wish i took some before i went though. by the way- thinking about moving to the city, my buddy lives a couple blocks from time square, where you at?


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 9, 2005)

What do women compete at? And how long (days/months) are they at their lowest bodyfat?


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 11, 2005)

I knew what you meant to.... funny how the flammers shut the **** up lol


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 11, 2005)

I got what you were saying. Why are people so harsh


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 12, 2005)

How long do women keep their bodyfat at the low percentage?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 12, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> How long do women keep their bodyfat at the low percentage?


That would depend on the person (ie; diet, genetics, training & goals). I know women that stay at 10% or so all year and they can diet down for a show in a fraction of the usual time. Then some women, not only BBs but figure and fitness as well will blow up off season. You almost won't recognize them. I would imagine that it would be near impossible to stay at 5-8% for women year round and even if you were to attempt, it would be unhealthy for you. Menstrual cycles go off balance at that bf% for extended periods of time. It would also be harder to add lean mass being that low in bf all the time.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 12, 2005)

So would you say that approximately 2 weeks prior to the show  is adequate enough time to maintain between 5 - 10% bodyfat?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm not qualified to give competition advice


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 13, 2005)

Does anyone know the answer? How long does a woman have to keep her bf at competition level (5 - 10%) prior to the actual competition?


----------



## njc (Apr 13, 2005)

U guys so sure that women competitors compete at such a low BF%?  The guy BBs probably go above 10% when not competing.


----------



## Shannon1 (Apr 15, 2005)

Women compete that low.  I'm doing figure and I'm at 10.4% (been stalled out for 2mo!!) but the girl that beat me was at about 8%.  I've been told 8% is about right for figure.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2005)

Jaime has eatting disorders, that is why noone has really answered the question she keeps asking.


----------



## Dante (Apr 15, 2005)

i feel bad for her, she really needs help.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

dakota said:
			
		

> working on those pics. i just went to panama for spring break, little set back, hopefully have some next week, wish i took some before i went though. by the way- thinking about moving to the city, my buddy lives a couple blocks from time square, where you at?




i live on the upper east side.

it is expensive to live in manhattan.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 15, 2005)

How can you live there? Where do you work?!


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 15, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> How can you live there? Where do you work?!


Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> How can you live there? Where do you work?!




I am a personal trainer.

How can I live here???....LOL, I have a lot of clients that pay a pretty decent chunk of change for me to come and train them and write programs for them.  I do diet counselling also for some.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 16, 2005)

I have hyperthyroidism. Can anybody please answer my question?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 16, 2005)

Jaime..  I know you have a thyroid issue, but PLEASE stop worrying about bodyfat...  you need MORE, yours has to be too low.  Gain 30 pounds,eat alot of healthy food, lots of good carbs, protein and fat and when you are 30 ppounds heavier, THEN worry about your comp bf.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 16, 2005)

Sapphire, thanks. But this questions wasn't for me. There is no way I am going to compete in the near future, so I'm not even stressing it. This question is for my friend Allison who wants to enter the open division in the FAME competition in June. I know I'm not ready, but I want to help her out.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2005)

If your friend is working with a trainer that has prepped girls for FAME before, they would know Jaime.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i live on the upper east side.
> 
> it is expensive to live in manhattan.


I love the upper east side of Manhattan!!


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 16, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> If your friend is working with a trainer that has prepped girls for FAME before, they would know Jaime.



But she hasn't, so whatever. And I'm helping her


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 16, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I have hyperthyroidism. Can anybody please answer my question?


Jaim - you don't have 'thyroid issues'. We went through this before - in this thread.

We all know you are sick - you have an eating disorder. There is no use trying to lie or kick or chuck tantrums about how you are "not sick" and how you "eat 6000 cals a day, but you just can't gain weight"...  The more you try to lie about it, the more ridiculous and pathetic you look...

....'Me thinks Jaim doth protest to much...'


----------



## P-funk (Apr 16, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I love the upper east side of Manhattan!!




yes it is nice.  I love it too.  It is defenitly the quietest part of the city to live in.  I could never live in the village or anywhere around there.  Upper west is really nice too.  The rent is really really crazy over there adn the apts. are even smaller.  It has a nice look to it.  I just like living near the park though.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 16, 2005)

Emma and JLB, you guys have to find something better to do with your time.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> But she hasn't, so whatever. And I'm helping her


I'm going to be mean here....BUT YOU HAVE NO BUSINESS HELPING ANYONE PREP FOR A SHOW.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 16, 2005)

OK


----------



## drew.haynes (Apr 23, 2005)

Wow, Jaime, don't know you but just looked at your pics. Holy FRICK. EAT PLEASE. No joke, my aunt was anorexic for a long time, not anymore... I've seen that before. EAT FOOD, most SUPERMODELS weigh like 30% more than you, unless they are freakin 5' 0".

PLEASE EAT FOOD, i'm on my way to being a doctor... this really concerns me.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 27, 2005)

Ok - I'm competing in June in the junior bodybuilding category, so I'm getting my weight up for that


----------



## kkschaef (May 9, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Sapphire, thanks. But this questions wasn't for me. There is no way I am going to compete in the near future, so I'm not even stressing it. This question is for my friend Allison who wants to enter the open division in the FAME competition in June. I know I'm not ready, but I want to help her out.


That's funny in another thread you were hell bent on competing in June. So what's the deal. you've got 2 different stories going on here. Either way you have no business getting on stage.


----------



## jaim91 (May 9, 2005)

Ok


----------



## musclepump (May 9, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Ok


 Canadians...


----------



## Robin Hood (May 9, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Canadians...


Hey don't knock us all!


----------



## jaim91 (May 9, 2005)

I got my bf tested with calipers and electrodes - the average of the two came to about 11.4. I'm going to keep it there for the competition, I think it'll be fine


----------



## BritChick (May 9, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> U guys so sure that women competitors compete at such a low BF%?  The guy BBs probably go above 10% when not competing.



I know Monica Brant got down to 5% for the Olympia in 2003 and she was ripped! 5% is extremely low for a woman, I was around 9 - 10% for my shows and got marked down for being too lean upper body and too striated... it's a very individual thing.


----------



## BritChick (May 9, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Canadians...



Hey!  Oh it's okay... it's just my family you're bashing not me!


----------



## musclepump (May 9, 2005)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Hey don't knock us all!


 Sorry... the stupid ruin it for the intelligent many


----------



## jaim91 (May 10, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I know Monica Brant got down to 5% for the Olympia in 2003 and she was ripped! 5% is extremely low for a woman, I was around 9 - 10% for my shows and got marked down for being too lean upper body and too striated... it's a very individual thing.



Jesus - 5% is crazy! That's insane. I wonder how long she maintained it. You were penalized for being too low? Was this for figure or bodybuilding?


----------



## BritChick (May 10, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Jesus - 5% is crazy! That's insane. I wonder how long she maintained it. You were penalized for being too low? Was this for figure or bodybuilding?



Figure.


----------



## Vieope (May 10, 2005)

_Why do they closed the other thread? Was it because Jaim posted? Am I missing something?  _


----------



## JLB001 (May 10, 2005)

because it was getting off the topic.


----------



## musclepump (May 10, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> because it was getting off the topic.


 more than a little


----------



## jaim91 (May 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Figure.



When is the next time you are competing? (Good luck). How long do you stay at 10?


----------



## Vieope (May 11, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> because it was getting off the topic.


_All right.  _


----------

